# Romee Strijd at the 2015 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at Lexington Avenue Armory in New York City - November 10, 2015 (24x) Update



## Mandalorianer (10 Nov. 2015)

Backstage

*

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 *​


----------



## MetalFan (10 Nov. 2015)

*AW: Romee Strijd at the 2015 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at Lexington Avenue Armory in New York City - November 10, 2015 (13x)*

Klasse!


----------



## Hehnii (10 Nov. 2015)

*AW: Romee Strijd at the 2015 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at Lexington Avenue Armory in New York City - November 10, 2015 (13x)*

schick, schick :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (10 Nov. 2015)

*AW: Romee Strijd at the 2015 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at Lexington Avenue Armory in New York City - November 10, 2015 (13x)*

Sehr hübsch :thx: dir


----------



## Mandalorianer (11 Nov. 2015)

*Romee Strijd at the 2015 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at Lexington Avenue Armory in New York City - November 10, 2015 (13x)*

11x


*Runway*




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Max100 (11 Nov. 2015)

Sehr schön, gefällt :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2015)

Klasse Update :thx: dir


----------



## milchtoast (12 Nov. 2015)

Fresh face! :thx:


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (12 Nov. 2015)

:thx: für die sexy Lady! 
Tobi


----------



## Toolman (12 Nov. 2015)

Dankeschön. Die Pink-Outfits sind ja immer der Knaller


----------

